# Just EMTB CBT Today



## barrett052 (Mar 28, 2012)

I took the test today.  It shut off at somewhere between 70 - 80 questions I think.  I'm not really sure what to think about that.  Is that usually a good sign or a bad sign?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2012)

You never know with the CBT. 

Just from what people say, that means you either did really good or really bad. 

Check the site around.1 to 3

Let us know.


----------



## barrett052 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Passed*

I just logged in and saw that I passed...woohoo.  Now I guess the real learning begins.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2012)

barrett052 said:


> I just logged in and saw that I passed...woohoo.  Now I guess the real learning begins.



Congrats!


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats!
I took the paper EMT-B, so out of curiosity, do they still give you a scenerio and then ask 4 or 5 trick questions based on that before giving you another?

Still at work with no spell check, sorry.


----------



## thetincan (Apr 27, 2012)

took my test today finished at 520 or so hopefully they will have my results tomorrow if not tonight, i also got shut off at 70-80 I feel good about the test so we will have to see. and congrats!



o btw where do i check my results i know its on the nremt site is it under the initial app status?


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> Congrats!
> I took the paper EMT-B, so out of curiosity, do they still give you a scenerio and then ask 4 or 5 trick questions based on that before giving you another?
> 
> Still at work with no spell check, sorry.



No, from my understanding each question is kept completely separate. I took the exam on Wednesday at 1:45 PM, and each question had its own unique scenario.

Just out of curiosity, how long ago did you take the NREMT? I know my brother also took the paper NREMT-B, and identical to yours he was also given a scenario which was then followed up a 4-5 questions regarding that same scenario. I believe the last time he took the NREMT-B was in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 28, 2012)

thetincan said:


> took my test today finished at 520 or so hopefully they will have my results tomorrow if not tonight, i also got shut off at 70-80 I feel good about the test so we will have to see. and congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> o btw where do i check my results i know its on the nremt site is it under the initial app status?


 

Log on to your NREMT account, if there is a license number under your name you passed, if there isn't you didn't (or it may not have come up yet)


----------



## thetincan (Apr 28, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Log on to your NREMT account, if there is a license number under your name you passed, if there isn't you didn't (or it may not have come up yet)



ok thanks just checked and nothing is up yet. I think is not posted because its a Saturday


----------

